# Hulu Live TV INTEGRATION



## Jeff Jochens (Oct 12, 2018)

Title says it all. It sucks that I have to use a different device to access my "cable" channels I want through hulu live.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Heck, I’d just take a Hulu app with Hulu Live TV functionality. Integration would be icing.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Talk to Hulu!


----------



## Jeff Jochens (Oct 12, 2018)

jrtroo said:


> Talk to Hulu!


I did.....according to the hulu cust service rep there are no immediate plans to update the app on tivo


----------

